# Sticky  Guidelines



## Mike_User

This forum is for sharing horses used and available for breeding purposes. For that reason, members are free to raise legitimate concerns about horses' fitness for breeding so long as their posts don't amount to harassment. 

Anyone who doesn't want to hear reasonable concerns about the fitness of their horse for breeding purposes should not share it in the Stallions and Broodmares forum, but instead share it in the Horse Pictures forum or elsewhere outside the context of breeding. 

This forum is not for simply linking to a web page about a horse, but sharing/describing/discussing the horse here. 


Under the new rules on advertising we ask that members do not post links to their websites in their posts, signature lines or avatar if they are a business site.

These guidelines are subject to evolve as necessary.


----------

